# My First Robinhood!



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

So I thought that I might share my excitment even though it costs money lol!!! I got my first Robinhood today, and I'm very very very excited! My hubby took the time when we got home from the shop to put my "trophy" up on the wall in my room!!!


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome the first one is always great.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweetness!!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice shooting!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

haha awesome!! I've got my first one sitting on the TV still lol. Its a conversation piece :wink:


----------



## 06Bruce (Oct 4, 2010)

Congtats! I got my first at a 3d shoot!! Still have it on the entertainment center


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great!!! Now that we all know you can shoot so good, don't go wasting anymore arrows!!! You go girl!!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

congratulations. i haven't got one yet. as i'm shooting barebow with fingers it might be a while yet.


----------



## kamogirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats!! Awesome shooting!!


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The problem now is Melissa just made those pretty wraps and there are two missing already  Brightside I have one and yes now I dont have to "waste" any more arrows!


----------



## huntingchef2011 (Jan 16, 2011)

congrats on your first robin


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Congratulations! That's fabulous!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

minnie3 said:


> congratulations. i haven't got one yet. as i'm shooting barebow with fingers it might be a while yet.


I shoot barebow with fingers, too, so I'm ecstatic just to shoot a nock off now and then--will probably spontaneously combust if I ever robinhood!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

WAY TO GO!!! Congrats!!


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

good job. just be careful that kinda shooting get expensive fast. i shot two in one day at two different distances so i put the bow up for a day or two


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

Sa-weet!!!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good shooting irish....:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::RockOn::RockOn::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Great shooting!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

way to go


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I dont plan on making this a habit though, it gets expensive really quick! I am proud of the skill and luck that it takes but more proud that my hubby put a big post up on facebook about it! And unfortunantly he had just fletched them and wrapped them  Thanks for the archery love and support! ~Emily


----------



## Flinger66 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just shot my first one too! The best part was it was the first one shot in the new archery shop in town so they posted my picture on Facebook and my arrows are now on the "wall of fame" !


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

congrats


----------



## emilyann357 (Oct 14, 2009)

That's Awesome! :teeth:


----------

